# [SOLVED] What can bad ram do to your computer ??



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi All,

The reason I ask is last week I was getting alot of BSOD. I did a CHKDSK and I guess that was fine (Don't really know because when it finished it just disappeared and I don't know if there is a report it leaves behind somewhere saying wether it was fine or not)

The I did memtest86+ ran it for a few hours and it came up with 14 errors. So I took the computer back into the store on Friday and had them replace the 2GB DDram.

Things seemed fine until Last night when I was converting a video with Autogk and watching A movie from my XP Media Center and halfway through the movie I got the BSOD. I got it 2 more times when I wasn't watching anything and all my computer was doing was Converting video.

I did a memtest86+ and let it run all night, came down this morning and there were no errors and it was still running fine. So the new Memory seems fine. The ram they give me is Platinum 667MHZ 2GB kit DDram.

So can the bad ram I had before have caused problems with my computer that i am still seeing now ?? What effects could it have had ?? Motherboard, programs etc....

I notice when I use AutoGK to convert movies and I go into taskmanager to look at Performance the CPU Usage is usually running at the top (95%-100%) would this be normal ?? I use Autogk all the time and have been usuing ti for months with no problem and it's always been running the CPU at close to 100%. Is it too much to be running the program and doiung something else with the computer at the same time ??

Sorry for all the questions !!! LOL!!

I do appreciate the help I get in these forums and I do donate because Tech Support Forum has been very helpful to me....

Please help and thank you,

Darryl

P.S - I have an AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2.0GHZ Dual Core 2GB DDRam and run Windows XP Media Center 2005


----------



## b00tnek (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: What can bad ram do to your computer ??*

How new is the machine and is it branded, ie Dell etc??
Also can you check to see what processes are utilising all that CPU Time.
Do you have an Antivirus Program, or screenaver running in the background that could be affecting all the above.

_____________________________


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: What can bad ram do to your computer ??*

My computer is 10 months old and not Branded, I had it built.

AutoGK Video conversion program is taking up all the CPU. It runs at about 100% all the time when I use it. But it can't be the program because I have used it for the last 4 months without so much as a hiccup.

I do not use a screensaver, I have AVG Professional AntiVirus running in the back ground and this may be part of the problem as I got a BSOD again last night. and when I look in the event veiwer all i see is avg errors for about the last month, so when I double click on them I see this .....

2007-07-18 09:50:41,093 DARRYL-5A925082 [002908:003304] ERROR 000 AVG7.CC.plugins.CAvgCcPlugin plugin refresh failed: Error 0x80004005

Is this part of my problem ??

This is the BSOD error I got......

*STOP: 0X00000077 (0XC0000185, 0XC0000185, 0X00000000, 0X01D10000)

KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR*

and I looked up this whatever it means.....

*0xC0000185, or STATUS_IO_DEVICE_ERROR: improper termination or defective cabling of SCSI-based devices, or two devices attempting to use the same IRQ.* 

Any Idea ??


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: What can bad ram do to your computer ??*

Actually, could the bad RAM that I had have affected my AVG Anti-Virus and that's why that AVG error is always showing up in my Event Viewer and the BSOD's ??

Could it be as simple as Uninstalling and reinstalling my AVG ??


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: What can bad ram do to your computer ??*

Anything that was installed while the bad ram was in your computer could be the problem. Start with removing, then reloading AVG.


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: What can bad ram do to your computer ??*

Ok, when I get home tonight I will start with the AVG as well as the AutoGK seeing as how I think it always happens when it's running )


----------

